# Windows 10 Compatibilty



## BioHazard1987 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello!

With Windows 10 release coming next month I was wondering what the game plan is for OBS when it comes to Windows 10 support? I believe there is no official support (at least from what I remember from a few threads ages ago). Ideally I would like to upgrade to windows 10 but I really do not wish to until OBS has been officially supported. Do you plan on getting the old OBS up to speed with 10 or are you guys going to try to push multiplatform to be compatible? (or if you get super lucky you won't have to change anything, but that is usually wishful thinking)

If this has already been discussed feel free to close this thread and point me to a thread that has this info. Thanks!


----------



## Isegrim (Jun 13, 2015)

I decided to upgrade to win 10 preview today. Everything OBS related works fine so far... i'm mostly streaming console games though, so there might be some issues with older direct x games.


----------



## XeiZ (Jun 13, 2015)

Most of the stuff works fine, some people have reported to have issues with monitor capture i think but that could also very well be user error.


----------

